# Wie bekomme ich meine Daten effizient nach Grafana



## mnuesser (23 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Moment etwas Zeit, und denke darüber nach, ein paar Daten von meiner Haussteuerung mal 
mit Grafana zu Visualisieren. In erster Linie geht es mir da um die Temperaturen meiner Zimmer.

Folgende Hardware besitze ich hier im Einsatz:

1. Eine Wago 750-889 KNX CPU mit Codesys 2.3 programmiert (klar)
An dieser CPU hängen noch 3x 8 RTD Eingangskarten, welche die Temperaturen in den Räumen erfassen.
Aktuell gibt es keine Steuerung der Heizungsanlage aus der Wago. Ich habe die Räume so abgestimmt, dass wir 
im ganzen Haus annähernd gleiche Temperaturen haben. 

2. Ein Raspberry Pi 3B, mit Codesys 3.5.16 drauf, ModBus Verbindung zur 889 eingerichtet und läuft. Habe
direkt die RTD-Eingangskarten adressiert und rechne nun die int Werte in Real um. Mehr nicht.

3. Auf dem Raspberry läuft ein IOTStack mit Docker und folgenden DockerContainern. Portainer, Grafana, Node-Red, influxDB, Mosquitto und MotionEye.

Zwei Dinge schweben mir vor: 

1. die Daten aus dem Raspberry Codesys in die influxDB schreiben, diese dann per Grafana visualisieren.
Hierfür wäre es nett wenn jemand ein passendes Video oder passende Anleitung hätte, um mir den Weg der Daten mal aufzuzeigen.

2. Ich würde gerne einen "Button" Event irgendwie von einer externen Visu (Grafana??) bis in die Codesys 3.5 SPS bringen wollen. 
Hat hierfür jemand auch schon mal ein Video oder eine Anleitung gefunden?

gruss Markus


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

mnuesser schrieb:


> 1. die Daten aus dem Raspberry Codesys in die influxDB schreiben, diese dann per Grafana visualisieren.
> Hierfür wäre es nett wenn jemand ein passendes Video oder passende Anleitung hätte, um mir den Weg der Daten mal aufzuzeigen.
> 
> 2. Ich würde gerne einen "Button" Event irgendwie von einer externen Visu (Grafana??) bis in die Codesys 3.5 SPS bringen wollen.
> Hat hierfür jemand auch schon mal ein Video oder eine Anleitung gefunden?



Hallo Markus
zu1:

Der einfachste Weg ist über Node RED.
Für Node RED gibt es Modbus- und Influx-Nodes.
Eigentlich brauchst du nur für jede Variable einen Modbus-Node mit mit einem Influx-Node verbinden.
Von Kurt Braun gibt es dazu ein Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBcj-ZoufMw

zu 2: kann ich dir nix sagen, Habe ich noch nie genutzt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (23 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> zu1:
> 
> Der einfachste Weg ist über Node RED.
> ...



Hi Blockmove,

vielen Dank für den Tipp...
hab mir das ganze mit dem Modbus-Node angeschaut. Der hat auch die Verbindung aufgebaut, aber keine Daten übertragen...
Hab dann den Netvar Node gefunden, und der hat dann auch funktioniert, nachdem ich im Node-Red Container noch den Port 1202 durchgereicht habe.
Somit kommt schon mal alles in Node-Red an. In die Datenbank muss ich es morgen noch reinschaufeln...
Mit dem Rest schaue ich danach erstmal weiter...
Soweit ich dass jetzt verstehe ist Grafana dann Quasi die Oberfläche um das alles als Trends schön darzustellen was in der influxDB ist...
Ich experimentiere mal weiter...
Über Node-Red konnte ich aber auch schon ein paar Taster definieren, die dann im Codesys gelandet sind, auch über Netvars.

gruss Markus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Dezember 2020)

Deinen 2. Punkt mit dem Button könntest du auch über Node-Red schaufeln. Bei Grafana exisitiert ein Button Panel plugin mit dem http-get oder post Anfragen abgesetzt werden können. Wenn du in Node-Red einen http-Endpunkt erstellst, und die dort ankommenden Daten verarbeitest dann kannst du die eigentlichen Nutzdaten auf eine Modbus-Adresse schieben.

Allerdings ist das in Node-Red etwas Pfriemelei bis man es soweit hat.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2020)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Soweit ich dass jetzt verstehe ist Grafana dann Quasi die Oberfläche um das alles als Trends schön darzustellen was in der influxDB ist...



Naja Grafana kann schon noch viel mehr als nur Influx-DB.
Du kannst dir auch mal Chronograph https://www.influxdata.com/time-series-platform/chronograf/ anschauen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

